# The best PC games?



## Saizer

Hey guys I've made a large list on an Excel document with the best PC games out there.

Could you tell me which games I'm forgetting? Thanks









The List is:



Thats all.

Greetings


----------



## Paradox me

Star Wars: Dark Forces
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
System Shock
System Shock 2
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Diablo
Diablo II


----------



## !TopGear!

Age of Empires.

Civilization 1 - 3

Dude, can't leave that out.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i agree with paradox diablo 2 should be there


----------



## SGT. Peppers

You have Mafia 2 but you're forgetting Mafia 1, which is amazing!


----------



## frickfrock999

Dong Dong Never Die should be on there as well.
My favorite game of all time.

  
 You Tube


----------



## goobergump

I don't want to start a flame thread, but can we tell you the games that *shouldn't* be on there? (ones that most would agree on)


----------



## Saizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump;14963206*
> I don't want to start a flame thread, but can we tell you the games that *shouldn't* be on there? (ones that most would agree on)


I'm interested in all of them


----------



## blazed_1

I don't think FFXIII is on PC. If you're thinking of XIV then I'd probably wait until they finish changing everything around.


----------



## Choopy!

It's not really a "best pc games" list if there are so many that are considered the best.







Most of those are really fun games but are they all the BEST?


----------



## Saizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *!TopGear!;14962971*
> Age of Empires.
> 
> Civilization 1 - 3
> 
> Dude, can't leave that out.


Sorry, I had the Age of empires game on the list, I forgot to add it to the post.


----------



## Saizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choopy!;14963988*
> It's not really a "best pc games" list if there are so many that are considered the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those are really fun games but are they all the BEST?


I know, I know. I've expressed myself badly; what I tried to say was which are the games that are awesome and aren't on the list







.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Well this kind of list is a bit silly as taste is so subjective but if you are making one Company of Heroes most definitely deserves a place on it.


----------



## rdr09

angry birds
freelancer
hawx
nfs
plants vs zombies
portal


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Uh Halo 1 & 2.


----------



## jetpak12

This list needs Baldur's Gate 1 & 2, and Half-Life 1


----------



## kabj06

Duke Nukem needs to be defined more clearly. I assume that you are talking about the one from '96?


----------



## tian105

what about need for speed series?

especially NFS: MostWanted!


----------



## Princess Garnet

I only glanced over it, but it needs *a lot* of work.

Argue it all you want, The Sims games deserve to be on there (especially if you're putting Call of Duty titles on, although granted you listed the more better ones and not the latter console ports ones). They are some of the best selling PC titles (if not still *the* best, and if not it's surely two or three).

You have Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight on there!? Why!? It's arguable (more like definitively not) to be on there. Atop that, the better ones are missing? Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars (slightly arguable to not be on but I like it), Red Alert 3 (more arguable to not be on), and the older Westwood classics missing!?

Speaking of older titles, no Sim City titles, no Age of Empires titles (and for other Microsoft releases, no Flight Simulator games), no Doom or Doom II or other ID Software titles like the Quake series, no Half-life, as for more recent Valve titles, no Portal or Portal 2!? No Lucas Arts classics like Sam and Max? What about the older games from DOS and such (those were before my time so I'll leave the mentioning of those to others)?

You even have games not released on there (!?), and some (Silent Hill 5) called by wrong names!?

I could probably find more to mention.

Plenty are on there that don't deserve to be too (X-Blades... ?).

This needs *a lot* of work. Sorry to be harsh.


----------



## jetpak12

Oh, I almost forgot! You need to add MYST! #1 selling PC game of all time... before The Sims (which also needs to be added). Thanks for reminding me Princess. ^^


----------



## frickfrock999

You also need to add...

Nous
Little Fighter 2
Glitch
Super Crate Box
Equilibrium
Chalk

No top pc games list is complete without at least 3 of those.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;14964242*
> I only glanced over it, but it needs *a lot* of work.
> 
> Argue it all you want, The Sims games deserve to be on there (especially if you're putting Call of Duty titles on, although granted you listed the more better ones and not the latter console ports ones). They are some of the best selling PC titles (if not still *the* best, and if not it's surely two or three).
> 
> You have Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight on there!? Why!? It's arguable (more like definitively not) to be on there. Atop that, the better ones are missing? Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars (slightly arguable to not be on but I like it), Red Alert 3 (more arguable to not be on), and the older Westwood classics missing!?
> 
> Speaking of older titles, no Sim City titles, no Age of Empires titles (and for other Microsoft releases, no Flight Simulator games), no Doom or Doom II or other ID Software titles like the Quake series, no Half-life, as for more recent Valve titles, no Portal or Portal 2!? No Lucas Arts classics like Sam and Max? What about the older games from DOS and such (those were before my time so I'll leave the mentioning of those to others)?
> 
> You even have games not released on there (!?), and some (Silent Hill 5) called by wrong names!?
> 
> I could probably find more to mention.
> 
> Plenty are on there that don't deserve to be too (X-Blades... ?).
> 
> This needs *a lot* of work. Sorry to be harsh.


^This


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2 (not 3 which is an abomination, IMO)

All of the Civilizations

Chessmaster: Grandmaster Edition

SimCity 4

Team Fortress 2

Minecraft


----------



## Onex

you include all the call of duty games but only one from the battlefield series?
bf 1942
bf 2
Alice Madness returns
Team Fortress
NO couner-strike?!?!?!?
Portal?
Portal 2???
Supreme Commanders??
Quake?
common this list needs editing. Now for games that I dont think should be on:
assassins creed (wasnt one of the best imo)
COD world at war
Devil May cry series (I always thought of these as more console games then pc)
Duke Nukem Forever (obvious reasons)
L.A. Noire ( dont think it was pc yet So dont jump the gun on that)
L4D 2 (didnt think it was that good)
Simpsons Hit and run (kinda a console game more then pc)

And also on the side note I dont think DLC is counted as PC games. Like Dragon Age Origins:Leliana's song. It isnt the same as an expansion pack like warcraft 3 frozen throne.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14964254*
> Oh, I almost forgot! You need to add MYST! #1 selling PC game of all time... before The Sims (which also needs to be added). Thanks for reminding me Princess. ^^


How could I forget that one!? I know there were many (literally) you can mention, but to miss Myst... I am ashamed with myself now.


----------



## Saizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex;14964307*
> you include all the call of duty games but only one from the battlefield series?
> bf 1942
> bf 2
> Alice Madness returns
> Team Fortress
> NO couner-strike?!?!?!?
> Portal?
> Portal 2???
> Supreme Commanders??
> Quake?
> common this list needs editing. Now for games that I dont think should be on:
> assassins creed (wasnt one of the best imo)
> COD world at war
> Devil May cry series (I always thought of these as more console games then pc)
> Duke Nukem Forever (obvious reasons)
> L.A. Noire ( dont think it was pc yet So dont jump the gun on that)
> L4D 2 (didnt think it was that good)
> Simpsons Hit and run (kinda a console game more then pc)
> 
> And also on the side note I dont think DLC is counted as PC games. Like Dragon Age Origins:Leliana's song. It isnt the same as an expansion pack like warcraft 3 frozen throne.


Portal 1 & 2 weren't on the list? I don't deserve to live!

Alice Madness FTW


----------



## goobergump

OP, list is looking pretty nice. But you need to add Quake the original. It defined team based fps online, it's also the engine that utilized Quake Team Fortress, which evolved into TFC, which thus paved the road for TF2.

Also, you have Dragon Age 2 on there. Was it fun? Sorta... it wasn't as nearly complex, reused dungeons like it was their job, on the first act it made you a job dog, no developer tools were available, and the dlc is laughable. It was designed for the console. However Dragon Age Origins is golden.


----------



## kgury

The original Half-Life!
Quake?!


----------



## unfbilly11

Myst was the best!!!!!! I loved that game!! I know this doesn't help the OP but when do I ever get a chance to tell people how awesome Myst was?!


----------



## Shaded War

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I didnt see that on there.


----------



## CBZ323

I think you just like all games my friend, that list should be smaller


----------



## Deceived

If you want to go old school. EverQuest, Asheron's Call, Shadowbane, oh and Dark Age of Camelot was a badass mmo for it's time. For FPS It's Counter-Strike Beta 5. First PC game I ever played and that's what got me into PC's. Let's also not forget Red Alert Command & Conquer with the chick that had that crazy laugh like chucky when you sent her to blow buildings up lol.


----------



## StarDestroyer

what time period, some notables that are missing
Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
BattleField 2
BFBC2
GTA:Vice city
BloodII
return to castle wolfenstein
wolfenstein 2008 version
f1 2010
dirt3
to name a few


----------



## cyang09

Thats one huge list


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14963176*
> Dong Dong Never Die should be on there as well.
> My favorite game of all time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97sm0Kbk0P4


I watched that whole thing.


----------



## bulow85

Bad company 2, Battlefield 3? =)


----------



## NorCa

First page and no Half-Life ? Did you played it? Dude for what it did to FPS its a MUST. Freelancer, such an underrated game imho, i played it for like 3 years (Evo Mod)lol. Tribes Vengance, QUAKE !!!


----------



## finger00

I'd say you're missing the Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver series


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I'm happy so long as Killing Floor stays on that list.


----------



## stinky

COD MW1 is good but the rest of them kind of suck IMO...

These are some of my favourites...
TF2, L4D, L4D2, HL, HL2, HL2:E1, HL2:E2, Minecraft, Starcraft, Starcraft: Brood War, SC2: WoL

I think that making a list like this is kind of pointless... If I were you I would make a list like... "The best 10 games from 2000-2010" or "The Best Game For Each Genre"... There are too many games to choose from and too many on your list, and the word "best" gets lost in a list like that...


----------



## oldschool83

Also missing would be the old might and Magic series 1-5 at the minimum. The Ultima series Couple titles, the black gate, The stygian Abyss.. Did not see Oblivion as well Or I missed it. Privateer, X-wing, Dungeon Siege 1,2. Guild Wars (and its expansions)Eve Online, and even that game we all love to hate but most all of us have tried World of Warcraft. City of heroes/ Villians, Lord of the rings online, Aion, and even Rift.

So many good games have come and gone that it is hard if not unfair to leave a lot of them off the list. Even though a lot of them are not playable on todays systems and some of them people might say do not deserve to be on the list, but objectively they should.


----------



## famous1994

Unreal Tournament
Deus Ex 1
Portal
Team Fortress 2


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Sorry but this list is rubbish. How the hell is Simpsons Hit and Run and Saw some of the BEST PC games. Dead Island is in the list? That game was released with a developer build and is sooo glitchy. They care more about developing their g-damn DLC instead of releasing patches to fix the game. The list needs Deus Ex, Doom 1 and 2, Quake, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Thats just some right off the top of my head. Also I don't think games that are basically console ports can ever be considered amongst the BEST PC games. Might as well rename this to "Games that are fun to play".

EDIT: You misspelled Batman: Arkham Asylum and Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth.


----------



## Wulfgar

Is this a list about random PC games ? Cause that how it looks. I wouldn't put Turok, Two Worlds and other BS like that in a *BEST* PC games list.


----------



## Scope

Seems more like a most popular games list - the entire call of duty series is on there.


----------



## Kyronn94

You forgot:
Portal
Portal 2
Diablo
Diablo 2
Guild Wars
Team Fortress 2
Rome: Total War
Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine









Counter-Strike is immensely popular, but I have yet to play it








Nice one on Age of Mythology though









Some games that I would put on the list but most of you won't have heard of:
BattleForge
Titan Quest


----------



## Saizer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aequitas95*


Sorry but this list is rubbish. How the hell is Simpsons Hit and Run and Saw some of the BEST PC games. Dead Island is in the list? That game was released with a developer build and is sooo glitchy. They care more about developing their g-damn DLC instead of releasing patches to fix the game. The list needs Deus Ex, Doom 1 and 2, Quake, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Thats just some right off the top of my head. Also I don't think games that are basically console ports can ever be considered amongst the BEST PC games. Might as well rename this to "Games that are fun to play".

EDIT: You misspelled Batman: Arkham Asylum and Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth.



That lis represents the games I like. Thats it.


----------



## Cyclonic

Dungeon Keeper
Warcraft 2
Baldurs Gate
Icewind Dale
Diablo
Dark Age of Camelot

Best games


----------



## Joephis19

No X-Com?!


----------

